# Craigslist Find For SpeeCo Log Splitter, Should I Go Get It?



## turbocruiser (May 8, 2012)

Fine folks, I wanted to get your guidance on a log splitter I saw on CL today.  I don't have the model number or model name but it is a SpeeCo Log Splitter with a 5HP Briggs and Stratton engine, a 4"ram and a 26"stroke, it has wheels and ability to hitch to a trailer.  It is six years old was only really used for one full season and since then sat.  The owner wants $300 for it.  Should I go get it?  Anything to really watch for with it?  Thanks As Always.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (May 8, 2012)

If it runs, then heck yes.  Used splitters around here are rare and expensive.  That sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## gzecc (May 8, 2012)

Probably already gone. The good doesn't last long.


----------



## turbocruiser (May 8, 2012)

I think that it is still there, I looked through SpeeCo's site and couldn't actually find any current production splitters with same engine setup, etc.  Would anyone know by the description that I gave above what model this is and what was original cost of this type splitter?  Thanks.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (May 8, 2012)

Seriously, if it's still there you should grab it.  I looked at Speeco's website, and every gas splitter they make looks very good.  I'd guess the cheapest one they make is nearly $1,000.  $300 is a steal.


----------



## JoeyD (May 8, 2012)

I have a log splitter that I am happy with and if I saw a splitter that ran good for 300 I would buy it in a heart beat. Even if it were just to flip it and make a few bucks.


----------



## turbocruiser (May 8, 2012)

Okay I called and set appointment to go get it tomorrow then.  I asked a bit more basics about it and it is rated at 20 tons, 5 HP, 4" Ram, either 26 or 28" Stroke (he couldn't really remember that), an "auto return" feature that puts the system into neutral as soon as the blade bottoms (I'm hoping I'm describing that accurately), it has a trailer tongue but it doesn't use the typical trailer ball but instead it uses a bolt.  Still sound good enough to go and get?  Thanks I really appreciate everyone's advice here.


----------



## bogydave (May 8, 2012)

JoeyD said:


> I have a log splitter that I am happy with and if I saw a splitter that ran good for 300 I would buy it in a heart beat. Even if it were just to flip it and make a few bucks.


 
 +1
running or not, $300, lots of $$ room to repair, replace anything if needed.


----------



## fossil (May 8, 2012)

I'd most certainly buy it, but I'm not at all sure I'd plan on towing it home.  The trip would be much safer if the splitter were in a truck bed or on a trailer.  Good luck...and we definitely want to see a pic of this gem!  Rick


----------



## bogydave (May 8, 2012)

turbocruiser said:


> Okay I called and set appointment to go get it tomorrow then. I asked a bit more basics about it and it is rated at 20 tons, 5 HP, 4" Ram, either 26 or 28" Stroke (he couldn't really remember that), an "auto return" feature that puts the system into neutral as soon as the blade bottoms (I'm hoping I'm describing that accurately), it has a trailer tongue but it doesn't use the typical trailer ball but instead it uses a bolt. Still sound good enough to go and get? Thanks I really appreciate everyone's advice here.


 
Yes, get it. A 5 ton electric cost more than $300.
If you don't like it post it here for $350, it'll go fast 
Take something for ramps to load it in the truck or trailer. (they're pretty heavy.)
Hope to see the picture of it in your yard soon


----------



## weatherguy (May 8, 2012)

Get it and ship it to me, Ill pay for shipping costs


----------



## MasterMech (May 9, 2012)

I don't see you getting hurt by it.  Engine can be replaced for $150, Pump $100-120 so this thing could be a wreck and you'd still be OK.


----------



## turbocruiser (May 9, 2012)

Okay, I'd like to get more guidance if'n y'all don't mind.  I went to look at the speeco log splitter.  May still be a beautiful deal, or it may not ... it really isn't a "speeco log splitter" entirely; it is a speeco package which put together their hydraulic ram, their hydraulic valves and a Briggs and Stratton engine.  Then this gentleman who was great with mechanical skills and welding skills attached all that to an I beam, an axle, blade, etc. and used it as is for a full season before he stopped using it.  The thing runs just fine but I'm basically hesitating due to the hand-made/home-made nature of the thing.  Ohh I also forgot to mention that it is horizontal only operation.  Any thoughts on this at this point?  Thanks Again!


----------



## bogydave (May 9, 2012)

Well it comes down to if it's a splitter that will work for you.
I know having the vertical mode is  great for me, not lifting the big rounds is a good thing.
Sounds like one of those deals , "it sounds to good to be true & probably is".
Did yo get a Pic of it?


----------



## lukem (May 9, 2012)

Hard to say.  It could be better than a true Speeco splitter, or he could have taken a lot of shortcuts.  I would be concerned about the reservoir being properly sized for adequate cooling, the lines being of adequate pressure rating, and if your back can handle horizontal only splitting.


----------



## jeff_t (May 9, 2012)

If it looks well built it's probably worth it. Offer less. You couldn't touch a decent splitter around here for $300, home built or not.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 9, 2012)

My first thought is home-made, it probably will not go into vertical mode. If not, I'd pass. If so, I'd buy.


----------



## fossil (May 9, 2012)

See post #13.


----------



## turbocruiser (May 9, 2012)

First thanks again for all the advice thus far.  Second, I think that I've decided not to do this purchase for a few reasons.  I'm not necessarily outright opposed to the hand-made/home-made aspect and the welds this gentleman lays down look absolutely lovely but the comments concerning the overall sizing of the reservoir, pressure ratings of hydraulic hoses, etc had me pausing and then the thing that really had me stopping was that when I went to look at it and took a little log (around 12 - 14" diameter and 16" length) with me to try he said something "that big might be a bit jumpy".  When I asked what he was meaning he stated that the larger logs can sort of shoot up under pressure sometimes.  The log that I took with me was actually average in size and some of the stuff that I'm taking out of our forests here is easily two times that size.  When I looked at the angles between the base and the blade I thought I saw an ever so slight lean outward on both the blade and the base meaning that under the pressure the two would sort of squeeze the log upwards instead of straight or downwards.  That was when I sort of stopped thinking about this particular splitter.  I don't know if I'm over-reacting / over-thinking this but isn't it safe to say that splitters shouldn't "be a bit jumpy" with the logs they're splitting?  Other than that one thing the splitter seems very strong and very stable but that one thing was worth some second thoughts I thought. 

I'd love to learn what the experts think about this. 

Ohh, as far as my back and horizontal only operation ... I know I tolerate that now but I'm sure that the vertical option would be what I want in many more moons.


----------



## fossil (May 9, 2012)

"A bit jumpy" doesn't seem to me to be a characteristic I'd look for in a wood splitter.     I'd probably take a pass, too.  Rick


----------



## adrpga498 (May 9, 2012)

Put $200 in front of him and see if he jumps 4 it.


----------



## MasterMech (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how straight/true the I beam is.  If it's been bent then ii'd pass for sure.  It's not hard to cure a mis-welded wedge or leaning push  plate on a horizontal only setup.  For $300 I'd look to add a log lift and laugh at us vertical splitters.  I agree that it shouldn't be "a bit jumpy" at all but for the asking price it's worth a second look.  Heck, you could keep the engine, pump, valve, and cylinder and build another splitter.  Can't piece all that hyd. equipment together for $300.


----------



## bogydave (May 10, 2012)

Most important thing : "You have to be happy with the deal"
If you have reservations, let it go & keep looking.'

Go with your initial "gut feeling", served you well so far hasn't it ?  

MM, me & others might get it & modify it to what we want. Kind of a project, then maybe turn around & sell it. Fun stuff for some of us.
There's $300 in value there for us.
Maybe not even $250 in value to you or others.

You'll get a splitter, one you like, patience . & We'll be here to ogle over the pictures 
Good luck,


----------



## Jags (May 10, 2012)

Jumpy indicates misaligned parts (as you stated) or the beam bending on compression (which causes the parts to become misaligned).  Neither is a good scenario.  If the beam is sturdy, the other parts CAN be fixed, but not everyone has that capability.
Is it possible that a simple hand grinder on the wedge could reform it to the correct position?  Just thinking out loud because 300 bean pods for a useable splitter is something that I would find tough to pass up.  If a little work can turn this into a more stable machine, I would consider it.  Use it till you want a different beast and sell for a profit.


----------



## gzecc (May 10, 2012)

turbocruiser said:


> Okay, I'd like to get more guidance if'n y'all don't mind. I went to look at the speeco log splitter. May still be a beautiful deal, or it may not ... it really isn't a "speeco log splitter" entirely; it is a speeco package which put together their hydraulic ram, their hydraulic valves and a Briggs and Stratton engine. Then this gentleman who was great with mechanical skills and welding skills attached all that to an I beam, an axle, blade, etc. and used it as is for a full season before he stopped using it. The thing runs just fine but I'm basically hesitating due to the hand-made/home-made nature of the thing. Ohh I also forgot to mention that it is horizontal only operation. Any thoughts on this at this point? Thanks Again!


 Good questioning! Sounds like it was mis-leading advertising to me. Like, its a Deere, not really but its green!
I hate those people!


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (May 10, 2012)

Ah, the joys of craigslist.  You can find an occasional gem, but most of what you find are useless rocks.....


----------



## turbocruiser (May 10, 2012)

gd9704 said:


> Ah, the joys of craigslist. You can find an occasional gem, but most of what you find are useless rocks.....


 
Yup, the thing that makes me wonder though is why people would describe something differently from what it entirely is; I mean it isn't like some internet site where you wouldn't see the item that you are actually purchasing prior to it arriving at your door! 

I'm pretty sure with this specific splitter the I Beam was what was bending with bigger logs.  In other words the slightly outward slant of the base and blade that I thought I saw was probably just an illusion when they were separated by the full opening of the stroke; when they were side by side they seemed much straighter.  So I think that with the much larger logs that I would have worked on here at home that bending would be worse yet.  I don't know how "jumpy" a bending beam would make a 28" round of Elm act but the last thing I need is a large log shooting straight up into the air and falling down from upper atmosphere!


----------

